# Question: Jean Francaix string trio



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi! I just registered to this forum. I'm looking the Francaix string trio. Actually I need the titles of the separate movements, because I'm writing program notes on this work and I can't seem to find it anywhere. If anyone has the score please help!
I'm also trying to find it so that I can listen to it for free online. I looked on youtube and there are only the first 2 mvts (how many does it have anyway?).

If any of you have the score by Schott, or a cd, please write down the mvts. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi danae,

Welcome to the forum, we discuss all classical music here so feel free to have a look round and join in. As to your question, this piece I don't know, but I am sure someone will be able to help you.


Margaret


----------



## LvB (Nov 21, 2008)

Jean Francaix 
String Trio in C Major
I. Allegretto-Vivo
II. Scherzo-Vivo
III. Andante
IV. Rondo-Vivo

Apparently a rather vivacious piece....


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

I thank you so much! You really saved my a$$. The music library was closed for 3 days in a row and I had no access to the score and my deadline was this morning!!!

Thanks sooo much


----------

